# Mincer's Pipe Shop



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

The photo's from the early '70s, but it still looked more or less like it did when I attended UVa.

It isn't a pipe shop any more, selling nothing but school knick-knacks, but in 1961 students at the University of Virginia bought pipes there by the bazillions and tobacco by the ton. I talked to Robert Mincer, Sr. sometimes about pipes when I'd go in there and learned a lot early on. (Don't buy a pipe with a bad drill. "Mild" means tongue bite. :lol He started me right, with a GBD, BBB, Sasieni, Comoy, Dunhill, Wade Freehand, a beautiful smooth meerschaum and a few well-drilled basket pipes. Man I loved going in there -- and he probably liked to see me coming, too!

What prompted this post is running across a name I recognized from back then! He was E-school, I think, but I ran into him at Mincer's sometimes. Who knew he'd become a pipe maker?

Eells - Pipedia


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ran across this today...cool story!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

That was fun to read. Awesome article!


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Any relation to Tracey Mincer of Custom-bilt?


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I think that's mentioned in the linked article.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Senator said:


> Any relation to Tracey Mincer of Custom-bilt?


Yeah, Robert Mincer, Sr. was Tracey's brother. I had never heard of Tracey Mincer at the time, though. Actually, I had no idea that Mincer, Sr. made pipes either, until I read that article!


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

quo155 said:


> Ran across this today...cool story!


What happened to the link? I would like to read the article if it's still available. Thanks


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

haebar said:


> What happened to the link? I would like to read the article if it's still available. Thanks


I was referring to the link in the OP: Eells - Pipedia.


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

quo155 said:


> I was referring to the link in the OP: Eells - Pipedia.


Oh, sorry about that. Thanks


----------

